# Transportation question?



## commando57 (Jan 21, 2012)

What are the advantages and disadvantages / pros and cons of carrying your 700 pound 4 wheeler on the 8 foot bed pick-up vice pulling a trailer. I need your experience and wisdom, thanks.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I loved it when I had the bike in the back of my truck, easier to drive can park anywhere lol drive thru are easy haha now that I have to pull the bike every where I got to park far for everything cant drive like I would with no trailer can't go thru a drive thru unless it's a huge one. If you can put it in the back of your truck do it! And don't be afraid riding the bike up and down the ramps just put it in 4wd and go!! 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I love using a trailer. Very easy to load/unload & strap down. & when I go ride im not usually focused on drive thru's  lol Truck seems to ride better w/ the trailer vs having it in the back.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

im all about using trailers, much safer and feels better pulling


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I love using a trailer. Very easy to load/unload & strap down. & when I go ride im not usually focused on drive thru's  lol Truck seems to ride better w/ the trailer vs having it in the back.


Agreed


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dont mind pulling a trailer when I have both rides, when I go by myself I just load it in the back of the truck. If you have a trailer without a loading gate you still have to use your ramps. Realy depends on how high your truck is if you want to take a chance of flipping your bike trying to load it in a high truck.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ thats me, I hate hooking up my lowboy just for 1 bike. Easier to just put it in the back of my truck, and less hassle.....btw, my trailer is home built and is not light weight at all, its not something you can just lift up by hand. I own a smaller trailer that is very handy, but it isn't in my possession at the moment.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I own a suburban so it is always pulling a trailer for me. either my 6x10 enclosed for one bike or my 20ft utility trailer. i think that even if i had a truck i would still pull a trailer cause it is easier and i dont have to worry about my back glass. LOL.


----------



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

I like the trailer for the fact that the first year I owned a quad i threw the ramps out at the top and about dropped the quad on top of myself and then a month later I smashed my back window (god that was dumb of me) at: .


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

:haha::haha::haha::haha:^^^^^^^^TINGS is my buddy...man i should find better friends


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a Ranchhand headache rack....fully covers my window and is bolted down with (6) 3/8" bolts.....aint worried bout no windows lol

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

i love my ford ranger yea its kind of small but it is easy to load my bike into it has a back rack so no wories about my glass but with my 28's the front tires are hitting the wheel wells as the backs are still on the ramps, when the tires are wet i gotta take a good run at it, i spun my tires loading it spat the ramps out the back my back tires fell about 4 feet and i just backed off the truck and tried again,


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I carry mine in my bed, but I either have my headache rack or tool box in. As far as ramps I find a small mound and load with the ramps on it. Id much rather have it in the bed, BUT my prairie has fallen out of the truck before lol. It didnt like that too much. Trailer is a little safer IMO but it makes it easier to steal too. It's bad that's something to worry about, but a couple buddies that have been stolen they took the trailer too. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

When I still had my bike and my truck wasn't lifted I would stick it in the back. But I won't ever go on a ride with the next wheeler in the bed. I dented the bulkhead and tool box all up with my buddys can am last time I left highlifter park. Almost made me cry, but it should be an easy fix when ever I decide to get the truck repainted. Plus the ramps I got are to short to safely load imo.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

When I had my 3/4 ton Chevy I didn't mind putting my bike in the back, but when I got my 4 door with the short bed it's outta the question, I've got two trailers now, have a 12 footer that's 56" wide and perfect for two wheelers. But since I got the rzr S" it won't fit and I have to use my car hauler all the time and that thing is HEAVY and a pain to hook up by your self since my truck is lifted. The small trailer is awesome and light with a fold down ramp. If I had that trailer when I had my 3/4 ton I would've used it every time.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I just throw it im the back with six x sixes in front of the front wheels so no window breakage and its a 1500 quad cab but the bike has to site on the edge of the bed and tailgate but really not any weight on the gate. I just get sick of hooking up a trailer. When i just take mine I toss it in the back.

Sent from my C771


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

I put mine in the back with a 6X6 in front also. my truck is not lifted either so that helps.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I put mine in the back of my Tundra and ride it all over the place. Trailers are just too much hassle dragging them around. I put a 2X4 across the front of my bed with some of those rubber things that fit in the holes on top of the bed to keep from busting the window. Front bumper hits right on it, works great. I do have to leave the tailgate down but with two BIG ratcheting straps, I don't worry at all. I do have a 6X10 trailer, if we haul two bikes.


----------



## Jsmith05brute (Apr 5, 2012)

i use an old tire to save my back glass and its pretty forgiving on my plastic bumper as well


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Trailer all the way for me!!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I used to use to the bed until I got my lifted superduty, I had the ramps slip out (strapped even, slide sideways) and it was balancing on the tailgate for a few seconds and splack,...Down I went, no injuries, except for my pride, but it was **** spookie.. So I am all trailer now.. Plus I have snapped a few rear axles where it would have made getting in the bed a little more difficult.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I've always put it in the bed of my 03 ram 1/2 ton w metal ramps. Deff had a few close calls loading it up though. I prefer to back it in. Its a 6 1/2 foot bed and I have a rollNlock box so when I back it in and strap it in it's tires to the box (no scratching and no busted windows!)and the tailgate stays down. I almost got the window w the plow last year  that woulda sucked!! Too many close calls and driving 7 hours to Quebec w a weighed down suspension blows. For me its time for a trailer .


"it's a trick!! Get an axe!!
.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------

